# Logan 400 Belt Replacement



## John Hasler (Dec 18, 2015)

What is the procedure for replacing the drive belt on a Logan 400?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 18, 2015)

I assume you mean the flat belt?   Here is a link to the Logan 200 manual.  It discusses options for changing the flat belt around page 10:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/2093/3353.pdf

When I changed the one on my 820 I used the belt clip style with a belt I purchased on eBay.

Some people use serpentine automotive belts and remove the spindle.

Also see this thread:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/logan-815-flat-belt.37045/


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 18, 2015)

CluelessNewB said:


> I assume you mean the flat belt?


The 400 uses a v belt.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Power twist v belt, or Google linked belt.  I think grizzly sells a version too.  Or tear the headstock apart and use conventional v-belt.  Linked belt is way easier


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 18, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> Power twist v belt, or Google linked belt.  I think grizzly sells a version too.  Or tear the headstock apart and use conventional v-belt.  Linked belt is way easier


Power twist belts are kind of expensive for me, especially when I have several v belts the right size on hand.  I was hoping for advice from someone who has done it as to what I do and do not need to take apart and how hard it is.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Check grizzly


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 19, 2015)

John,

Although I have never actually seen a Model 400, from the catalog photographs they are of similar construction to most other 9" to 12" lathes of the period.  They have two belts.  One is called the motor belt.  Removing it only requires slackening it.  The other is called the spindle belt.  Removing it requires removing first the motor belt, then the countershaft spindle, then the belt cover, and finally the spindle.  Using a link belt eliminates all of those steps.  

However, link belts were never intended for continuous service.  They were originally designed and marketed for emergency repairs and have two advantages over V-belts.  Machine down time is minimized.  And spares stockage is reduced.  On the other hand, they have several disadvantages.  They cost more (unless you buy cheap Chinese from Horrow Freight).  They are not reversible.  Their load rating is about 1/3 that of the equivalent V-belt.  They stretch.  And they are more prone to slippage.  The only case where a link belt runs better than a V-belt is when you use a brand new link belt to replace a 70 year-old V-belt that should have been changed 50 years ago.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spot on.  I put link belts on my new-to-me Logan 1957 because the old v-belts were falling apart and I wasn't  prepared to tear apart the headstock.  Of course, the link belts only slip under load and at worst possible times.  Just recently picked up a 912, which uses the flat belts from countershaft to spindle, probably tear the headstock down for that one as it needs bearings anyway.


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Dec 27, 2015)

I just replaced my belt on my Logan 820.  I found a serpentine belt, continuous.  As I am going completely thru the lathe anyway, made perfect sense. 
I see no reason to worry about slippage either, and as for wearing out, how may hours can one of these run on a car before having issues????
Probably NEVER EVER have to change it again... Oh and it cost just $14!!!!


----------

